# Using an Air Compressor with Presta valves



## campybike (Jul 7, 2005)

There's a really cool tool now for using an Air Compressor to inflate presta tires. find it at www.prestaflator.com. The secret to the tool is the trigger valve. You can squirt, squirt, squirt with brief shots of air (kind of like spraying a bottle of glass cleaner). This lets you prevent overinflation.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow! To think I could spend money on that when my Park floor pump is dead simple, dead easy, and already in my corner!


----------



## stratofisher (Dec 18, 2006)

I am lazy and the air compressor is already in the garage. Looks like a good gadget. I like the pressure gage on that thing. Looks like I can get some dual use out of it with car tires.


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

Shucks, only goes to 140 PSI.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I use on of those in the shop, I like them.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*Home made version*

I use the regulator on the compressor for a gauge.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That is frickin' awesome!


----------



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

Can you tell me what you did to make that?


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*Pretty simple*



AppleCyclingComputer said:


> Can you tell me what you did to make that?



Purchase or sacrifice a decent blow gun. It has to have a threaded barrel (end) with large enough threads to get both air volume and available brass fittings. Take it to your hardware store and get the needed brass fittings. Add a piece of rubber hose and a Silca head and you are all set. 

I use it for filling empty tires and for patching tubes in the shop. I still use my Silca for topping off.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

campybike said:


> There's a really cool tool now for using an Air Compressor to inflate presta tires. find it at www.prestaflator.com. The secret to the tool is the trigger valve. You can squirt, squirt, squirt with brief shots of air (kind of like spraying a bottle of glass cleaner). This lets you prevent overinflation.


Maybe you should change your username to "guywhoworksforprestaflator."


----------

